# St. Tanwg church - Wales april 2016



## tazong (Apr 15, 2016)

Known as "the church in the sand", St Tanwg's church is found nestled in the sand dunes, where the mountains meet the sea, at Llandanwg in North Wales. It is thought that it is one of the oldest places of continuous Christian worship in the UK and was probably founded by St Tanwg around 435AD. The existing building has been on the site since the early middle ages and over its many years has been frequently dug out of the sand, as it constantly encroaches and buries it. From inside the simple stone walls you can hear the waves on the beach even the stillest day. Soaked in the prayers of 2000 years, it is a place widely acknowledged to be ‘thin’, rooted in the earth but within easy reach of heaven. It is a refuge of solace, simplicity and peace.

A few photos i took on the day:












I actually just found these stacked as they were - so photogenic so had to take a picture




































Finally this is a small video i shot on the day - It was incredibly windy when i visited so the first part i have put some music on top so you can have a nice look around without all the wind noise.
I do my usual waffling in the the second half.





Thanks for watching


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 15, 2016)

Loved the photos and video! Very interesting history too


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 16, 2016)

That's nice. Interesting little church.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 16, 2016)

Great pics and video Tazong  picture 3 is very nice!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful church and location.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice One Tax, I enjoyed it,


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cool, loving the graffiti too!


----------



## PamBro (Jul 7, 2016)

This church is the old Parish church of Harlech and was replaced by the present St Tanwg in 1840. It is an Anglican church of the Church in Wales and is still used for worship and holds services weekly from May - end Sept and 3rd Sunday Oct-end April. It is open for quiet prayer and meditation most days, it is also used for weddings and baptisms and the occasional celtic music evening


----------

